# Have you ever been Homeless?



## Dave Martell (Dec 6, 2021)

I know a family that's _literally_ days away from being homeless, with no income at all. 

I'd love to hear some advice from people who've been in this situation before, how they survived, how they overcame it.

I really don't want to see this family on some VICE special, living out of a shabby motel outside of DisneyWorld Orlando, years from now. 

Oh, and since this subject has such a stigma attached to it, please don't feel that you need to post here online, I'd be just as happy to hear from you in a PM.

Thanks,
Dave


_PS - Please save the self-righteousness and theoretical solutions folks, these people have been through the wringer & would be better served with some solid advice from people who've been there/done that. _


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 6, 2021)

One more thing...

They have no family that can/will help, no government help to speak of - that is no help that will actually help, they're completely on their own with no apparent options.


----------



## chefwp (Dec 6, 2021)

My religious community has joined with several churches in the area to manage something called "Family Promise," It was built to respond to families in need as it was seen as a huge gap the many shelters would only take men, or women, but not both, and often would separate them from children along the way. I know that covid threw it into some chaos, but I think I saw they were getting back on their feet, you may want to reach out to them to at the very least see if they are available to the area the family is in.

From their website it looks like they have a variety of services and I am not familiar with them all.

In our area, Pittsburgh, PA, the part we deal with is organized that they are housed in a church, it is very organized and regimented, with strict substance rules. After breakfast the adults are driven to organizations to help them find employment. Organizations like the one I'm affiliated with provides meals for dinner, social time with the families and children, van drivers to and from the job-stuff, and a person to be on point over night.

Here is their site


----------



## M1k3 (Dec 6, 2021)

My wife and I were homeless for awhile and my mom was chronically homeless (let's just say she couldn't deal with society in general). I don't have any magic answers and my experience is for the Los Angeles area...

Cash aid/General Relief (or whatever your state calls it. It's not much at all per month, but, it's something). In my state/county you can also get Hotel vouchers with the program. They generally seem to be in sketchy areas, but, sometimes, you just need to get off the streets. Also talk with the case worker about any programs available for those that are about to be homeless or are homeless.

If they will be living in their vehicle at any point, a van or minivan can be a lifesaver. Or a motorhome, even a small one, if they can also have a vehicle to use. A truck with camper shell isn't secure enough. And someone determined enough will be able to break into anything. That said, find out where it's legal to park overnight.

Trial gym memberships. Which have showers and other facilities. They usually also have at least 1 guest pass. Alternate who signs up to stretch them out. Some even have certain days they offer free food (pizza, donuts, etc.).

Churches. A lot of churches have food banks and resources for homeless.

Community organizations. There may not be many and stretched thin. But use them. They can be really great.


----------



## M1k3 (Dec 6, 2021)

P.S. Social Security/Disability might be another avenue for income, depending on the specifics of their situation.


----------



## M1k3 (Dec 6, 2021)

Also apply for SNAP/EBT/"Food Stamps" benefits.


----------



## M1k3 (Dec 6, 2021)

Section 8 housing. The waiting list might be long or full. But apply for it. It's especially good for anyone on a fixed income.


----------



## KingShapton (Dec 7, 2021)

I thought for a long time whether I should answer here. I've been in this situation twice (and almost a third time) in my life and got through it. However, since I live in another country and have too little knowledge of the current situation in the USA, I fear that my advice will be more of a theoretical nature and that is precisely what is expressly not asked for here.

But I wish this family from the bottom of my heart that they quickly find a way out of this situation. And I just wanted to say that I think it's great that you are trying to find advice for this family here. I wish you much success in this, unfortunately I cannot contribute more.


----------



## William Hunt (Dec 7, 2021)

This topic brings up some ugly childhood memories. As mentioned above, churches are the best place to look for help. We were fortunate to live in a Sunday school room for a few months. Someone from the congregation gave my mother a job and things started to get better.
Before that wasn’t pretty. We collected cans and bottles from the trash cans. As bad as that sounds, being hungry is much worse. Hopefully they are in a state that offers a few cents for any drink container. Learn where the day old bread stores are. Find out what charities are in the area (food banks etc.). If possible, find day labor employment until someone offers full time employment.
You can’t be afraid or embarrassed to put your hand out. There are still a lot of good people in the world who will help. I sincerely hope that their situation will improve quickly.


----------



## Up_dog128 (Dec 7, 2021)

Well... my situation is different b/c I have chosen to be without a house a number of different times in my life, totaling 6 years, and I usually had some sort of income or savings. But that said, I did live on about $20/month for a couple of those years.
People covered a lot of the basics above, but in reality it is hard to give much advice beyond this basic info without knowing the specifics of their situation, b/c creative improvisation can help tremendously in being comfortable in these situations. I will say that most urban areas have enough organizations serving food that it is fairly easy to get enough to eat in cities. However, cities have the drawback of less safe places to sleep and much more exposure to drug addiction, theft and violence that can be widespread within the homeless population. 
And camping... There are alot of free and very cheap places to camp (National forests, BLM land, etc) which allow for staying in the same place for 14 continuous days (although you can usually stay longer, since no one knows when you got there). I once had a camp setup in Natl forest for 4 months, and that sense of having a home base is necessary in these situations. For me, the worst part was always when I found myself asking "where the f*** am I gonna sleep tonight?" You gotta keep your chin up, and for me getting away from cities and into the woods is the single best way to do that.
In addition to trial gym memberships, The YMCA has reduced price memberships for low income people.
I strongly second M1k3 suggestion to get SNAP/EBT, as this offers greater freedom to purchase your own food and to not be tied to the resources of the city, as well as giving healthier food options. A lot of farmers markets now also double your money when paying with EBT. The folks at the EBT office will also have information on what resources are available in the area. And I'm just gonna say it: tap into the waste stream... we live in a remarkably wasteful society- bakeries, grocery stores, thrift stores...


----------



## chefwp (Dec 7, 2021)

Reading all this brings back a lot of memories of 1991 (or was it 1992?) when I set out in my 1972 Ford Maverick that would take me from VA to Nevada. I didn't consider myself homeless because along with being young and naive I have a familial home I could return to if needed. My aim was to get a restaurant job out west and get myself together, but again with the young and naive part, I wasn't paying much attention to the state of the nation. We were in George H. Bush's recession and I found I was standing in lines going around the block for entry level waiter jobs in the resort areas of Nevada, Arizona and New Mexico. I eventually came home with my tail between my legs, having pawned most of my worldly possessions (which was not much, the biggest hit was some nice Craftsman tools), but I did learn how to eat on a budget, get really clean in a fast food or gas station bathroom.

I hope this family is able to get back on their feet, please let us know how it works out.


----------



## JASinIL2006 (Dec 7, 2021)

Depending on the size of the community, some larger places have social service agencies that are information-and-referral services; their job is to connect people in need with services available in the community. If the community has such a thing, people at local food backs, rescue shelters, or community mental health facilities would generally know about them. I worked at such a place when I was in college and there often are a lot of resources that most people don't know about. Good luck to the family you're trying to help. My heart goes out to anyone facing this.


----------



## Edge (Dec 10, 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAj7O3LCDbkIR54hAn6Zz7A



If the family is small and has a vehicle or two, some of the ideas from that YouTube channel may be of assistance. And I second the churches and applying for food stamps and 8a housing (though there is usually waiting line for that). 
Can they look for house sitting jobs? Or look at Kampworkers as that might have a small cabin or be a way to live while acquiring an income? 

https://www.fiverr.com/ Find a short term and/or flexible job if they have a laptop and can get close to an internet source. 

Best wishes to that family.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Dec 11, 2021)

Having someone call a local radio-station on their behalf, and advising them of the urgency of this family's plight, especially as winter-weather is here, might get the word out more broadly/quickly. Some sort of communication-channel should be established immediately, in order for help the flow of information back-and-forth. (offers of shelter/ food, transportation, employment). Prioritization will be important; shelter from the elements, safety, food, sanitaion, health, clean /dry/ warm clothing/blankets.

Are there children involved? Senior citizens? Health issues? Pets?


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Dec 12, 2021)

w kids? Call the public health folks. Their job is to match people with assistance Best of luck to them.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 12, 2021)

We paid property tax for 3 years penalty & interest for neighbors three generations in house with infants & young children. Father was a roofer fell off got disabled. Mother quit working & threw away property tax bills. Their kids worked at grocery store & Cook at hotel. They both a had kids of their own. 
The mother inherited the house.

In Hawaii 3 years don't pay property tax. Property goes up on auction block. They give you plenty warning credit was so bad that even with me cosign no deal. Couldn't see three generations going homeless. They paid almost all back 11 out of 12 payments no interest. When covid shutdown cook lost his job. So only 
one income. Took couple years we were satisfied to get most of it back. 

Homeless is big in Hawaii. Church's help feed them. Unfortunately many are meth addicts so it is a dangerous situation to live on the streets.
Esp. for a young family who weren't even aware that they were going to lose their house in one week.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Dec 12, 2021)

Big high five Keith.


----------



## Philip Yu (Feb 26, 2022)

Hi. Sorry if I'm digging up something old, but I wish I can get an update on the family. I don't know if your area has one but it has been a very underused resource here in my neck of the woods. But I've heard they help immensely from providing discounts or credits on the bills, food assistance, housing even other community resources a lot of people did not know were there.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 26, 2022)

It's really not that old. There is one forum member who has either spoken with him or communicated by email since late Nov/ early Dec. He may have found a temporary place to live, but that's about all that was known. So a slight improvement, but still a lot to work through/ overcome?

It's great to keep the thread alive like this, as it's possible Dave may log in when he has an opportunity to access a computer/ internet. Please keep the info flowing.


----------

